# Shipping Personal Effects UK-Thailand



## Kaikochan

Hello All

I will be moving into my property in Thailand from the UK
in the near future. 

Is it worthwhile shipping any personal affects (including furniture) from
the UK to Thailand? (I have about 15 M3 in quantity)


If so, Can anyone please reccommend a reputable company?

What are the pitfalls that one can encounter?

Much appreciated

Regards


KC


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! I've no idea what is cost effective to ship. The important things to bring are those that have sentimental value and will make you feel comfortable. If this is not a permanent move, I'd bring some of the sentimental stuff with me, but store the most irreplaceable things at home.

You should also research whether there is typically a lot of 'shrinkage' when things are shipped.

Everyone I met who was living there came with very little, and aquired things once they had arrived.

Sometimes it is reasonable to bring things that might seem silly, just because you will probably have to pay for a fixed amount of space, so you might as well fill it up.


----------



## oddball

*shipping*

I would respectfully suggest this should be partialy determined on how secure 'Your property' actualy is,what type of visa you are relocating on,what is the worth of your belongings plus the cost of shipping and your means of income on arrival .Thailand , although it can be a good and interesting country to emmigrate to , is full of corruption and an ever changing scenario on resident requirements . Check , check and double check what the move will mean to you , mentaly , physicaly and monetarily , because there are , and will be , for a long time to come , many unforseen pitfalls that may or may not be of your own making . The country and the government are currently in upheaval with multiple problems that need to be resolved , the outcome of which could have a big bearing on your future status in the land of not so many smiles . Colin .


----------



## SteinKR

Hi KC

Working in the removal industry in Thailand for more than 5 years, I believe I can share some useful information regarding bringing personal effects to Thailand.

Many people bring a lot of their PE when moving to Thailand, and for most of them the cost is less than the value related to history/personal connection and uncertainty of finding smilar items in a new country.

As I do not know if you are a Thai or Foreigner, the following are the general regulations to import tax/duty free;
1. 1 year approved work permit (or copy of ID card for Thai Nationals)
2. Original Passport

Other issues to keep in mind is;
1. One item of each electrical appliance is allowed (a second item (i.e. TV) will be taxed.
2. One one shipment can be imported tax/duty free.

The Thai Customs is sticky and is always looking for reasons to collect tea-money. It is therefore recommendable and hepful for you to use a professional company rather than deal with ths on your own.

Please contact me on my personal address and as I can put you in touch with our partners in the UK who can provide you with costs etc. UK-Thailand is the main tradeline for our company, so I can definately asisst you in finding the most cost effective way of bringing yur PE back to Thailand.

steinkr @ gmail . com

Looking forward to hearing from you.


SteinKR


----------

